# Graphtec Cutter leaving parts uncut



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

Graphtec CE-6000 cutter, had it for only 6 months. 

When it cuts vinyl its leaving parts still attached. Seems to have difficult with corners. 

So when you weed the vinyl, all the details are coming away with the sheet

I emailed graphtec who sent me the recommended settings for clothing vinyl (was already using these settings) and advised i don't use third party blades.

The expensive graphtec blade cuts deeply but still don't cut completely

The settings are 

CB09U+0 Force 13

Any advice?

Also the cutting strip is in fine condition


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe it's your design? Look at it in wire frame and see if there are extra nodes that should not be there.Is it with all your designs/text?


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

no its the same for all designs


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a similar problem with my CE 6000. It wasn't picking up on some of the lines in eps files. I had to re-export the files with zero line weight and a solid fill.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Not sure about Graphtec, but its usually the blade holder ?


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

what can I do to solve a blade holder problem? i've sprayed it with air canister so its dust free


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You can put a tiny drop of sewing machine oil on the blade so that it spins freely in the holder. What degree blade are you using? I use a 60* blade for everything I cut.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> You can put a tiny drop of sewing machine oil on the blade so that it spins freely in the holder. What degree blade are you using? I use a 60* blade for everything I cut.


Just tried this and changed blade again but its still not completing cuts on corners

Any other ideas? 

If i bought the graphtec cutter 6 months ago how do i use my warranty? with graphtec or the company who sold it to me?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is the carriage where the blade holder goes, tight? Also make sure you have the blade holder properly seated in the carriage. What are your settings on the machine? Did you try setting it back to factory defaults?


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

how much is the blade exposed? In my experience if you have the blade too far out of the holder it will not cut properly.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

jschoen said:


> how much is the blade exposed? In my experience if you have the blade too far out of the holder it will not cut properly.


half the width of a credit card is what its looking like


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

jjscruff said:


> half the width of a credit card is what its looking like


That should be fine. What kind of material are you trying to cut? We use the Graphtec cutters. I may be able to help with conditions if I know the material you are cutting.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

its hot flex clothing vinyl from MDP supplies

thanks


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

jjscruff said:


> its hot flex clothing vinyl from MDP supplies
> 
> thanks


I'm not familiar with that particular brand, however, the settings we use for Easyweed are: 09U/ 0 / 19 / 35 / 1


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I/2 the thickness of a credit card is to much, back it off a little


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here try like this:

somewhere in the past someone said use 1/2 a credit card depth as a guide for setting your blade depth . . . .This is just plain wrong - you want to cut thru vinyl that is just a few mills thick and not go into the backing paper. when properly set you will barely see the blade - take the holder out of the machine and adjust the blade so it just cuts thru the vinyl and not into the backing paper - put the holder back into the cutter and adjust your pressure. Somehow this myth of 1/2 a credit card just won't die . . . . 

If you use a premium blade make sure to start with too little blade and too little pressure until you get it set. premium blades have harder tips to make them last longer - this makes them more brittle and will break if you punch thru the paper into the cutting strip - when the blade makes a turn.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> Here try like this:
> 
> somewhere in the past someone said use 1/2 a credit card depth as a guide for setting your blade depth . . . .This is just plain wrong - you want to cut thru vinyl that is just a few mills thick and not go into the backing paper. when properly set you will barely see the blade - take the holder out of the machine and adjust the blade so it just cuts thru the vinyl and not into the backing paper - put the holder back into the cutter and adjust your pressure. Somehow this myth of 1/2 a credit card just won't die . . . .
> 
> If you use a premium blade make sure to start with too little blade and too little pressure until you get it set. premium blades have harder tips to make them last longer - this makes them more brittle and will break if you punch thru the paper into the cutting strip - when the blade makes a turn.


thanks for your help

I have put the needle in futher so you can barely see it now, and increased pressure. it has made the cutting a bit better, but no where near the quality it should be

still not completing cuts - see below

i have tried many different designs and still the problem persists with smaller details


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tried setting the machine back to the factory defaults? Is it tracking properly?


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> Have you tried setting the machine back to the factory defaults? Is it tracking properly?


No i haven't tried factory settings. not sure about tracking?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Try resetting to factory defaults, as far as tracking, does the vinyl feed thru the machine straight? In other words are you lining up the pinch rollers under the blue marks on the machine.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

okay i will try that

Oh yeah the vinyl always feeds perfectly


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello

I have totally replaced the blade carriage and restored the machine back to factory settings AND replaced the blade with the expensive graphtec one, and the problem persists. Any other ideas? 

driving me crazy


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

no ?  .


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks like the blade is still set too deep. Could also be the artwork. Is there a double cut line? Was the file originally a Raster file and converted to Vector?


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

Blade is barely visible now . Art work is the same as back when the cutter was working fine. Same problem with many different EPS


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Try a power drain on the cutter. Completely disconnect it from the power source and the cutter. Disconnect all cables and let it sit for 30 minutes to an hour. Then plug it in and try again. 

I think it's highly unlikely that it is a mechanical problem with the cutter. It could be that there is a static buildup that is causing issues.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

It very well could be a faulty machine at this point, I would be contacting your vendor and see what they can do for you. I just bought a Pro Spangle machine and it did work properly from day one, they finally gave me new machine, and it works as it should. Maybe there is something wrong with the X Y axis motors perhaps. Maybe post a file on here so that others can cut it.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Based on your picture, the cuts look thru, but not accurate. On several there are "hanging chads," suggesting your cutter is not completing shapes with any accuracy. You should not have little tails of vinyl if cutting out a square or circle. 

Considering that you've returned the machine to factory defaults and have replaced the blade and re-adjusted it, it might be: A bad or dirty servo motor; stretched out belt; heavily scored cutting strip; bad or old vinyl; compressed (no longer perfectly round) pinch roller; anything else that's causing an inaccuracy in the cutting.


----------



## jjscruff (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for your advice

Its still in warranty so hopefully graphtec can look at the machine


----------

